
Show HN: Is Pokémon GO Available? - Eun
http://is-pokemon-go-available.com/
======
pgsandstrom
Is it really available in Åland? It's part of Finland, and Finland don't have
it. None of the surrounding countries does.

~~~
Eun
Apparently it is: [https://itunes.apple.com/ax/app/pokemon-
go/id1094591345?mt=8](https://itunes.apple.com/ax/app/pokemon-
go/id1094591345?mt=8)

------
danthejam
Doesn't seem to work, I just checked Australia and United States and it said
No to both of them.

------
ultramancool
What's the point of this? Download the apk and go.

~~~
Danieru
There are no pokemon available in japan. So I know my friends group would be
very interested in knowing when it officially releases.

~~~
ultramancool
Huh, interesting, I'm in Canada and seeing a ridiculous amount of people here
playing it without it even being available on any app store.

~~~
Eun
I think they used the US version then.

